# Cell Phone Etiquette



## CCabot (Oct 4, 2006)

I have pretty much given up on the idea that my companions will turn off their cell phones during a meal, or if they must answer the phone, have the decency to leave the table and have their conservation in private. 

What I witnessed recently was far more shocking to me however. I was sitting in a class of about twenty or twenty-five people, listening to a professor, when a student in his mid to late twenties' cell phone goes off. Naturally, I found this a bit obnoxious, but this is an occasional and regular occurrence that I have written off to absent-mindedness. What was highly irregular about this particular circumstance however, was that this student proceeded to answer his phone and take the entire five-minute phone call in the classroom while the professor was still lecturing. The student acted like this was completely normal behavior, and the professor did not even pause, seemingly resigned to these sorts of interruptions as a fact of modern society. 

I find it odd that people feel free to talk on their cell phones in situations where they would never feel comfortable holding such a conversation in person. Am I simply being pedantic, or am I correct in observing that the common notion of what passes for good manners nowadays has gone seriously awry?


----------



## StickPig (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm in total agreement. I guess I occasionally seem like a real jerk, because I rather sternly ask people to either cease their conversation or leave the room. I remind them they are being quite rude to everyone around them. They usually get huffy with me, but then leave or hang up.

Someone should stand up for decency, it might as well be me.

Aside: It drives me nuts when people walk around with a bluetooth headset all the time, even when not expecting a call. How rude is that? It just screams, "don't talk to me!"


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

StickPig said:


> Aside: It drives me nuts when people walk around with a bluetooth headset all the time, even when not expecting a call. How rude is that? It just screams, "don't talk to me!"


These people amuse me; is the look exclusive to guys, or, has anyone ever witnessed a woman walk around with her bluetooth glued to the side of her face?

My sister's boyfriend likes to have his bluetooth on at all times. She just doesn't have to heart to tell him how ridiculous he looks!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I hate people with The Bluetooth,It makes them look like Spock from Star Trek.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I just noticed a phenomenon that I expect happens pretty often: the oblivious caller. A woman got a call in the doctor's waiting room. She said "I'm in the doctor's office. Can I call you back?" and the caller replied "No. The heck with what _you _want ... _I_ want to talk to you _now_!"

Well, she didn't actually say those words - I imagine they were more like "oh ... sure". Then she just launched into her conversation as if the other person hadn't spoken. Finally, the person was called in to see the doctor and said "I've gotta go ... no really, I've gotta go!" and the caller still wouldn't shut up. :devil:


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Well now we all know why the Klingons hated Kirk so much cruising in his big white SUV talking on his cellphone.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

I actually know a woman who wears her bluetooth headset like an earring. Personally I get a chuckle out of seeing someone walking around with a flashing blue light on the side of their head. The more well dressed, the more ridiculous they look, IMHO. People talk on cell phones anytime and any place, without any regard to those around them. I have seen it in the doctors office, movie theater, commuter train, coffee shop while they are ordering breakfast etc. I have heard phones ring in church but haven't seen anyone answer and start a conversation, yet.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

*Addendum to Previous Post*

We are the Borg. Resistance is futile. You will be assimi....... throws sabot into machinery.God bless Nedd Ludd.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

What I don't understand is why people seem to think that they have to talk 3-4 times louder when they are talking on a cell phone rather than in person. I was in Barnes & Noble the other day and I heard this man's voice booming out over the entire store. Turns out he was on the other side of the store talking on his cell phone.

Same thing in the grocery store this morning. This woman was talking on a cell phone and you could hear every word she was saying two aisles over.

I don't get it.

Cruiser


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> What I don't understand is why people seem to think that they have to talk 3-4 times louder when they are talking on a cell phone rather than in person. I was in Barnes & Noble the other day and I heard this man's voice booming out over the entire store. Turns out he was on the other side of the store talking on his cell phone.
> 
> Same thing in the grocery store this morning. This woman was talking on a cell phone and you could hear every word she was saying two aisles over.
> 
> ...


Remember the old days when you could go grocery shopping on your own and not need a cell phone? Or heaven forbid, go to school all day without a phone in your pocket. There was something to be said about Not being available 24/7.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

People think I'm eccentric because I leave my cell phone in my vehicle - where it belongs IMHO (and I'm sure other reasons  ). I mainly carry it to call my Wife or if I need assistance; like a tow truck or 911. I never carry it while doing business. If someone asks for my number I give them my card with my office number. Lately they almost always ask for my cell phone number and I tell them, "No, thank you, I don't give that out." They usually act offended. I tell them I can't think of anything more rude than being on-site charging $,$$$ per day and yacking on a cell phone with someone else. I won't do it to them and won't do it for them. Case closed.

And; that professor in the OP should have smacked the student in the head.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

ksinc said:


> People think I'm eccentric because I leave my cell phone in my vehicle - where it belongs IMHO.


I remember when they were called mobile phones or car phones! The first portable units were more like a WWII era radio. It was a phone to be used when you were on the road, otherwise you used the phone at your place of work or home.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

ksinc said:


> People think I'm eccentric because I leave my cell phone in my vehicle - where it belongs IMHO (and I'm sure other reasons  ). I mainly carry it to call my Wife or if I need assistance; like a tow truck or 911. I never carry it while doing business. If someone asks for my number I give them my card with my office number. Lately they almost always ask for my cell phone number and I tell them, "No, thank you, I don't give that out." They usually act offended. I tell them I can't think of anything more rude than being on-site charging $,$$$ per day and yacking on a cell phone with someone else. I won't do it to them and won't do it for them. Case closed.
> 
> And; that professor in the OP should have smacked the student in the head.


Ok, this is getting a bit creepy, ksinc. I do this same thing with my cell phone. I never answer my phone in places like the grocery store. I usually have it on silence, and just let it go to voice mail. I'll call them back when I am finished shopping. Cell phones are great for emergencies, or when you are trying to find someone in a crowd, but they can be very annoying.

I had a few college profs that would kick you out of class if your cell went off, and one would give you a zero if it happened during a quiz or exam. I also hate it when people answer their phones and talk in the movie theater. I always wish I had a super soaker water gun handy in those situations.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Now everyone has one.Even the kids on the buses have cell phones and that's why you can't get any peace and quiet on public transportation anymore.Especially when you're trying to read a newspaper or a book.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*Wednesday Van Pool*

On Wednesdays, I ride in a van pool with 13 other people. Our favorite topic of conversation is Moron on a Cell Phone. Yes, they are distracted while driving. Yes, they are a danger to themselves and others. Yes, 14 people do sit in a van and denigrate the morons.

No, it does not make a difference if you use a hand free phone. You are still distraceted. You speed up, slow back down, cannot stay steady in your lane, and I doubt you even realize how bad your driving has become.

Compared to the idiocy of fools driving and celling, I find the rudeness of using a cell at the dinig table or in an elevator a minor inconvience.

Several of my friends and I do have a little fun with the people on cells in an elevators. We will deliberatley start a coversation, about anything really, and at increasing levels of volume, just to make it impossible for the person on the cell to carry on a conversation.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm just hoping to be rich enough to afford a private jet before cell calls are allowed on flights - which is bound to happen eventually, and will finally render commercial flying totally unendurable.

As far as using cells in the classroom, I make it clear to students that if a phone rings, they're out for the day, and if they MUST make or take a call, they can leave the lecture room to do so. Same rule applies to texting. I actually introduced "participation grading" into my classes to give me a means of punishing students for breaking the cell phone rule (they will fail their participation that day) and if there is ONE THING that will still put some fear into a student's heart, it's the idea that a cellphone call could be the difference between an A or a B in a class.

But generally, technology has promoted the death of civility - cell phones are just one facet. Clumsy emails now trump thoughtful letters, chat-speak has eroded written and even spoken communication... I can't recall the last written invitation I received, since it's all Evite now.

...

Ten years ago you could circuit-mount a diode array with an 800MHz oscillator, an antenna and a battery and kill nearby cell phones - not that I ever did it, it wasn't needed then... too bad it doesn't work any more!:devil:

There actually is a "faraday cage" paint now in development - a paint which blocks cell bands - which I hope restaurants and theaters will have the courage to use.

DCH


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

When I win the lottery I have my car picked out. It is a pre war Rolls Royce; no phones, power windows, climate control ( except for the lap robe) radio. It will have the cut crystal fold out bar with a good single malt scotch and a compartment for my security alarm, a Colt New Service revolver in .45


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> Ok, this is getting a bit creepy, ksinc. I do this same thing with my cell phone. I never answer my phone in places like the grocery store. I usually have it on silence, and just let it go to voice mail. I'll call them back when I am finished shopping. Cell phones are great for emergencies, or when you are trying to find someone in a crowd, but they can be very annoying.
> 
> I had a few college profs that would kick you out of class if your cell went off, and one would give you a zero if it happened during a quiz or exam. I also hate it when people answer their phones and talk in the movie theater. I always wish I had a super soaker water gun handy in those situations.


When I went back to grad school, each professor started each class by saying "turn off all electronic devices." We had to fight to keep our laptops on because some idiot kid would always start playing 'Halo' or whatever the kids do. For example, I cannot read off an overhead. I would always pre-download the ppt.s and follow along on my laptop. It was frustrating to have the professors make that available and then tell us to turn off our laptops. Fortunately, I have long been able to get waivers to rules. 

Yes, you've been creeping me out for a while now!  LOL


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

ksinc said:


> When I went back to grad school, each professor started each class by saying "turn off all electronic devices." We had to fight to keep our laptops on because some idiot kid would always start playing 'Halo' or whatever the kids do. For example, I cannot read off an overhead. I would always pre-download the ppt.s and follow along on my laptop. It was frustrating to have the professors make that available and then tell us to turn off our laptops. Fortunately, I have long been able to get waivers to rules.
> 
> Yes, you've been creeping me out for a while now!  LOL


We could still use our laptops. I guess the prof figured if somebody wanted to spend their class time playing Halo, and probably end up failing the class, that was their choice. I never brought my laptop to class though. I always wrote my notes down on paper, and then organized them later in the day on the pc.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> We could still use our laptops. I guess the prof figured if somebody wanted to spend their class time playing Halo, and probably end up failing the class, that was their choice. I never brought my laptop to class though. I always wrote my notes down on paper, and then organized them later in the day on the pc.


Paper? Don't you love the environment?


----------



## McKay (Jun 13, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> What I don't understand is why people seem to think that they have to talk 3-4 times louder when they are talking on a cell phone rather than in person. I was in Barnes & Noble the other day and I heard this man's voice booming out over the entire store. Turns out he was on the other side of the store talking on his cell phone.
> 
> Same thing in the grocery store this morning. This woman was talking on a cell phone and you could hear every word she was saying two aisles over.
> 
> I don't get it.


The explanation I've heard is that regular phones are wired so that your side of the conversation goes into your earpiece so you can gauge your volume. Cell phones don't have this feature so you seem to be talking into a black hole.


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

agnash said:


> Yes, they are distracted while driving. Yes, they are a danger to themselves and others. Yes, 14 people do sit in a van and denigrate the morons.
> 
> No, it does not make a difference if you use a hand free phone. You are still distraceted. You speed up, slow back down, cannot stay steady in your lane, and I doubt you even realize how bad your driving has become.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

mipcar said:


> agnash said:
> 
> 
> > If you follow your logic then when I am flying my aircraft solo then I should not be using the microphone nor when I am driving my ambulance (often quickly) should I be using the two way to notify a hospital we are coming in.
> ...


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

First off let me jsut say that what I'm about to put out there is just my opinion...I dont hate anybody who wears a bluetooth...so dont anybody try to equate this to me saying people should die or whatever...take from this what you will, but dont intentionally misunderstand my words (and yes, I wrote that because it has happened before)...



Scoundrel said:


> These people amuse me; is the look exclusive to guys, or, has anyone ever witnessed a woman walk around with her bluetooth glued to the side of her face?
> 
> My sister's boyfriend likes to have his bluetooth on at all times. She just doesn't have to heart to tell him how ridiculous he looks!


it really is a retarded look...and yes, I do see the occasional female sporting the "cyborg implant look" too...

I've come to the conclusion that the whole deal with the bluetooth is this: George Carlin once observed that if cell phones were invisible, half the people who carried them wouldnt...they just want to show the world how important they are...now I'll apply this rant to bluetooths because it seems to me that those who wanted others to see how important they were with their cellphones faced the problem that they couldnt show off their "importance" when they werent on the phone...so their solution...have that Star Treck looking thing stuck to the side of their face at all times to show people how "on the ready" they were to take an "important" phone call...then make sure that when you do get a call talk REALLY LOUD...aparently they think that the louder they talk the more important people will think they are...

I believe it was a conversation between Ed Wuncler III and Gin Rummy (now I know there are very few here who know who those two are) where it was said that the bluetooth makes you look like you're talking to yourself...they have a name for people who run around and talk to themself all day long, homeless...

...couldnt have said it better myself...


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

The Gabba Goul said:


> I've come to the conclusion that the whole deal with the bluetooth is this: George Carlin once observed that if cell phones were invisible, half the people who carried them wouldnt...they just want to show the world how important they are...now I'll apply this rant to bluetooths because it seems to me that those who wanted others to see how important they were with their cellphones faced the problem that they couldnt show off their "importance" when they werent on the phone...so their solution...have that Star Treck looking thing stuck to the side of their face at all times to show people how "on the ready" they were to take an "important" phone call...then make sure that when you do get a call talk REALLY LOUD...aparently they think that the louder they talk the more important people will think they are...


Spot on! Most of the people I see wearing them in my neck of the woods look like they are trying too hard all the way around. I just recently got a mobiel phone and I only use it two or three times a week.

When I want to play "big shot" I will bust out this phone 










Brian


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

vwguy said:


> When I want to play "big shot" I will bust out this phone
> 
> Brian


OMG...that is too funny...I've actually had the same idea before...I was trying to find one of those gigantic beige-y colored 1980's cell phones to carry around with me when I ride the train just to make fun of some of the people who have to have conversations about what color sweater they are gonna wear tomorrow or which grocery store has the cheaper prices on oranges...


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

There are two types of people. Those that stand in line at Starbucks and discuss the toileting status of their toddler at top volume while trying to pay their bill and those that keep their phones on vibrate and quietly step off to the side to deal with a real issue in hushed tones.

I am a huge believer in helping to foster the next generation of direct care staff, nurse, nurse aides, and therapists. I had to actually cancel the agreement to let a local community college train nurse aides though as the preceptor found it unreasonable to have the kids turn their phones off while giving care to my patients. She actually refused to have her kids comply with our rule of all cell phones being turned off for direct care staff while in resident care areas. I wonder how this preceptor faired with her department head.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

vwguy said:


> Spot on! Most of the people I see wearing them in my neck of the woods look like they are trying too hard all the way around. I just recently got a mobiel phone and I only use it two or three times a week.
> 
> When I want to play "big shot" I will bust out this phone
> 
> ...


I'm reporting you in the fashion forum. No pocket square!


----------



## kogvos (Feb 5, 2008)

SpookyTurtle said:


> I'm reporting you in the fashion forum. No pocket square!


Not true... those pockets ARE square!

But I definitely want one of those phones - it's so terribly wrong. Trouble is I don't think it will work on the new networks over here...


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

kogvos said:


> Not true... those pockets ARE square!
> 
> But I definitely want one of those phones - it's so terribly wrong. Trouble is I don't think it will work on the new networks over here...


Had one just like it, a Motorola "Brick" phone when we still had an analogue network.
Just about indestructible, you could use them to prop open your car door on a windy day, excellent "donger" if needed for self defence and gave far better performance then all the modern stuff. Certainly had "presence".

Mychael


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

SpookyTurtle said:


> I'm reporting you in the fashion forum. No pocket square!


I don't think you could (or should) wear a pocket square w/ a Filson Mac Cruiser, what would the lumberjacks think 

Brian


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

mipcar said:


> agnash said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry have to disagree. It's more that the driver (with the phone) is limited in skill at best and doing one more thing stretches their ability.
> ...


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Perhaps if a law could be passed authorizing an immediate swirly for all loud cell phone talkers and those who hold up lines while talking.

People who allow their phone to ring during a church service or theater performance would be promptly tased, of course.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*We are behind the Europeans*

Accourding to USA Today (admittedly, not the paper of record, but then who is anymore?) most of Europe has already banned the use of handheld cell phones by drivers, and British police have other powers to prosecute hands free cell users. Now, if we could just get a few of those laws passed over here. Nothing too draconian, simple castration for the first offense, followed by mandatory death for a second. :icon_smile_big:

https://www.usatoday.com/tech/world/2003-12-01-uk-cell-ban_x.htm


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

agnash said:


> mipcar said:
> 
> 
> > I would agree that people taking their eyes off of the road to change a cd or radio station are distracted, however that distraction usually only lasts a few seconds, whereas I see people commuting every morning who spend the entire trip on the phone. And your aircraft example completely misses the mark. How often are you surrounded by other Planes in bumper to bumper air traffic?
> ...


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

The damn things annoy me to no end. On the bus, on the train, in stores, in the gym, etc, etc, etc. Everytime I see someone do something exceedingly stupid on the road, almost always there is a cell phone on their ear. I swear its gotta as bad as drunk driving - and the penalties should be commensurate.

They are the latest evidence in the decay of social standards in our society....


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

NewYorkBuck said:


> The damn things annoy me to no end. On the bus, on the train, in stores, in the gym, etc, etc, etc. Everytime I see someone do something exceedingly stupid on the road, almost always there is a cell phone on their ear. I swear its gotta as bad as drunk driving - and the penalties should be commensurate.
> 
> They are the latest evidence in the decay of social standards in our society....


Yeah,I agree with you NYBuck.Everywhere you go,someone is always spotted on his/her cell phone or wearing those earpieces.


----------

